# Paph. Toni Semple



## marcher85 (Oct 11, 2020)

Paph. haynaldianum alba x Paph. Lowii alba ‘Hilo Gold’ AM/AOS. Second time flowering, First under my care. I love how flat the flowers are.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 11, 2020)

Cool. Where is this from?


----------



## marcher85 (Oct 11, 2020)

I bought it from an eBay seller “orchid4u2016”


----------



## Perennial (Oct 11, 2020)

Is it easy to cultivate?


----------



## marcher85 (Oct 13, 2020)

I can’t say it is easy. It likes light more than other of my paphs, actually it receive last two hours of sun during summer time, temperature in the windowsill where it is placed does not go over 80F.


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 13, 2020)

Orchid4you2016 a fab grower on eBay. I have great plants from them!


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 13, 2020)

Oops orchid4u2016


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 14, 2020)

Beautiful....

Perfect storm of two multifloral albums. Best of both parents.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2020)

looks much the same as haynaldianum album.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 14, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> looks much the same as haynaldianum album.


Haynaldianum album actually has small flowers with thinner petals (not the spoon like petals of lowii inherited by this hybrid), on shorter spikes.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Haynaldianum album actually has small flowers with thinner petals (not the spoon like petals of lowii inherited by this hybrid), on shorter spikes.


I see that, thanks.
It just strikes me as a fairly pointless hybrid, IMHO (in album form). It just doesnt seem an 'advance' in form, size, shape etc over its parents. The coloured form can be an improvement on the parents if strongly coloured and the 'paddles' display nicely.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 14, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I see that, thanks.
> It just strikes me as a fairly pointless hybrid, IMHO (in album form). It just doesnt seem an 'advance' in form, size, shape etc over its parents. The coloured form can be an improvement on the parents if strongly coloured and the 'paddles' display nicely.



Maybe the hybrid vigor makes it easier to grow and flower?


----------



## blondie (Oct 15, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Maybe the hybrid vigor makes it easier to grow and flower?


That's probably true. Like line breeding the species.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 22, 2020)

Indeed a beauty to behold and cherish!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 23, 2020)

Super Greenpaph!
Thanks


----------



## GuRu (Oct 24, 2020)

These are lovely and attracting flowers without any doubt.



Ozpaph said:


> I see that, thanks. It just strikes me as a fairly pointless hybrid, IMHO (in album form). It just doesnt seem an 'advance' in form, size, shape etc over its parents. The coloured form can be an improvement on the parents if strongly coloured and the 'paddles' display nicely.



To be honest I'm on Ozpaph's side. In my eyes it's very confusing crossing such closely related species. When I see these flowers I see P. lowii album, nothing else. So in my eyes a strictly line breeding would be the better way to go and avoid confusing and misunderstanding.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Nov 9, 2020)

Beautiful. Mine is in spike at the moment, so excited to see the flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

I love this hybrid. Easier to grow than its parents and easier to obtain. I believe the cendor is a member here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marcher85 (Nov 20, 2020)

Good news, today last flower dropped, and for some reason the plant is having a new flower stem. Maybe it is the reason of this hybrid. Who knows.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 21, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I see that, thanks.
> It just strikes me as a fairly pointless hybrid, IMHO (in album form). It just doesnt seem an 'advance' in form, size, shape etc over its parents. The coloured form can be an improvement on the parents if strongly coloured and the 'paddles' display nicely.


Indeed the colour are not as intense to the incomparable coloratums, but for albas, they serve the market with hybrid vigor that any unsuspecting newbie can grow and flower. Plus they command meagre prices. A win win if one is looking for an easy to grow/bloom album MF.


----------



## marcher85 (Jan 3, 2021)

It did it again


----------

